# Duck ID Help Needed



## codyb0995 (Jan 25, 2015)

Anybody know what kind of duck this is?


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 25, 2015)

That's an endangered Web Footed Red Crested Lake Loon (For all the Andy Griffith fans)...Just kidding. That is some type of Wood Duck hybrid. I would definitely put that one on the wall.


----------



## duckdock (Jan 25, 2015)

Any more or better pictures? Show feet, eye color, close up of bill.  It does look like some sort of wood duck cross, maybe melanistic


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 25, 2015)

*another one bites the dust*

Add another one to the extinct list. Thats the last duck billed coot in Georgia!


----------



## across the river (Jan 25, 2015)

How big was it.  If I were guessing I would say it was some kind of domestic cross.  It looks like it has Cayuga duck in it, and the bill looks a little like a muscovy.


----------



## codyb0995 (Jan 25, 2015)

Here are some more pictures. Forgot to take a frontal picture, and the duck is already in the freezer. He had black eyes, orange bill and feet, and if I had to guess, weighed somewhere around 5 lbs.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jan 25, 2015)

Got me scratching my head


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm looking forward to hearing from some others on this one myself.  You need to freeze a tissue sample for sure.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 25, 2015)

That my friend is a wall bird.


----------



## earl2229 (Jan 25, 2015)

Shell duck?


----------



## skeeter1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Muscovy mallard cross

some bodies pet


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 26, 2015)

skeeter1 said:


> Muscovy mallard cross
> 
> some bodies pet



Im'a go with this.


----------



## across the river (Jan 26, 2015)

If he weighed five pounds, then there is no doubt it is some domestic cross.  He didn't fly down from Canada weighing five pounds.


----------



## mcarge (Jan 26, 2015)

Muscovy/Mallard


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Got some scoter in it for sure


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am going with a red breasted yella footed wooded merganser myself...


----------



## Bambi (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm gonna have to go with a Masked Duck/GWT or either a Masked Duck/Mallard. 

But 5 lbs?


----------



## across the river (Jan 26, 2015)

Bambi said:


> I'm gonna have to go with a Masked Duck/GWT or either a Masked Duck/Mallard.
> 
> But 5 lbs?



That was one lost masked duck, regardless of which one he breed with.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 27, 2015)

across the river said:


> That was one lost masked duck, regardless of which one he breed with.


You ain't kiddin. That's what it looks the closest to me though. Heck if I know. Thought id voice an opinion.. Not sure how accurate it was lol


----------



## codyb0995 (Jan 29, 2015)

Just wanted to give you guys an update on what I have found out about this duck. Spoke to multiple wildlife biologists, including some from UGA, LSU, Cornell, and GADNR. Each one had a different answer for what type of duck this is. They all agreed it was a hybrid, but each one came up with a different combination. Two said muscovy/mallard, two said wood duck/mallard, and another said cayuga/mallard with possibly some wood duck somewhere in the line. Either way, this duck is a mystery to everyone, including the experts. All of them said that this duck should be mounted, because if nothing else, it is an interesting conversation piece, and is extremely rare and unique to see a bird like this out in the wild. Thanks again for all of y'all's input this week.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Got any contact info for those biologists.  I need to talk with them myself.  Pm me if you do.


----------

